# tonina sp. manaus and tonina sp. belem



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

got them in very good condition from greenchapter and placed them in a few different tanks at my home :
1. 30L tank with 36w, temp 26, kh3, gh 5 and ADA substrate - they all propegating and look green and fresh, new side shots on the way but growing very slow
2. 200l with 220w temp 26 kh5 gh10 and QUARTZ substrate with peatmoss in the botom and even heating cable - static , not growing but not dead, green spot algae covering the leaves
3. 135l with 200w 27c kh5 gh10 baselet subtrate with under gravel fert. - plants are dying ...

all tanks with about 25-35ppm of no3, 0.6-1 mg/l po4 and good amounts of fe and micros from home made ferts.

my questions are as follows:
1. could u please share as much as u know about this toninas? (i remember someone wroth about them in the plant finder...)
2. what is the recommended temp?
3. is ADA substrate is a "must"?
4. are they slow growers in any case?
5. what other plants can go with special toninas tank?
6. do they prefer substrate ferts than liquids?


they are beautiful plants and im afraid to loose them all...


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I'll add an answer here.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Notice your GH in the tank it is flourishing in is much lower  Toninas love very soft acidic water. Either soften the other tanks or transfer them all to the 30L tank. ADA substrate probably doesn't hurt, but I've seen them grown very well without it.


----------

